# e2 visa and marriage



## Fred Chopin (Mar 17, 2011)

hi,

can somebody help me? do i hinder my chances of my e2 application getting accepted by getting married while the case is being processed?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Getting married first would be more sensible
then your partner can be added to the visa as an accompanying spouse


----------

